# Can 'trace mitral regurg' be used as Dx?



## Jenlyn (Jul 2, 2009)

There are occasions when the indications for a transthoracic echocardiogram do not meet medical necessity per Medicare's policy for TTE.  The results indicate 'trace mitral valve regurgitation'.  Does the 'trace' mitral regurg qualify to be coded with ICD 424.0?


----------



## deeva456 (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont code 424.0 if the result is "trace" MR.  This will not be treated and will only be used for a base result.  I have asked a couple of my cardiologists and have been told the same thing, they will not treat it but will keep "an eye" on it. Check with your doctor if he agrees with this.  

I hope this has helped.


----------



## lcterry (Jul 10, 2009)

I was at a cardiology coding seminar last November and the speaker said that you do not code trace regurg because people with normal hearts may have trace regurg.


----------



## dwilcox (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you know where there is written documentation not to use "trace" for the dx?


----------

